# Barney Rubble



## BigTree420 (Mar 22, 2008)

just picked up an 8th of "barney rubble"...it is pretty fluffy with a purple tint around the whole bud very green with some orange hairs...just wondering if anyone else has ever had this or herd of it??..btw i love it one of my top 5 favs


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I have never heard of it but I have no experience with other strains. I usually grow bagseed from good bud that I run across. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------

